# Help identify engines (again)



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,


Just need some help/advice on some engines...

Bought these two Bachman engines a while ago. They came with identical Santa Fe GP-40(?) paint schemes...



















They run loud and rough, pins hold the trucks in, and they have a strange gear setup. Any suggestions on how to help them rum smoother and quieter (already greased and oiled)? They have a setup different from every other loco that I own.

Then there is this one...this came yesterday from eBay for $5. The guy was selling it because he said that he couldn't find brushes for the motor. It had some weird name that started with an "m".
It looks almost new, but I have no idea what it is

















I was going to part it out, but when I got it, it was in such good shape, I just couldn't do it. I would like to get it running again, but I'm not sure how..

Helphwell:

Just had to share.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

do you m have the shell for the first two??


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*It might be a Mehano!*

Hey Ian,
That last engine is probably a Mehano made in Yugoslavia and you pretty much paid for what you got. Mehano was purchased by IHC and the quality is so much superior. If you need parts you could contact IHC and maybe they can help. I'll take a crack at when that was produced and its from the learly 70's. They didn't do too much with detail but the inner workings were pretty durable. I have a Rock Island 4-6-2 from Mehano that was made in the late 70's that still looks and runs great. Maybe someone else can take a guess at when the Mehano was made. As for the two Bachmanns I'd say the same as the above except they were made in China and not very well either. Hope this helpsand again maybe somebody else can take a crack at this.:thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

modeltrain,

Here are the Bachmann shells that came with those chassis. They are pretty beat up, there is damage to the front of both. I'd like to fix them, but I don't think anyone makes replacement front sections:laugh: They will both be repainted eventually anyway.:thumbsup:







GP-40s?

Mac,

Yup, its made in Yugoslavia. I take it replacement parts aren't looking good?
The two Bachmanns were made in China, and the quality shows. I guess I'll have to make due. I'd hate to get rid of them, they run, but are just noisy and slow 

thanks guys,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Ian,
I have an N scale Bachmann locomotive very similar to your's.
Took it to my local N scale hobby shop and the guy worked on it for several hours. It ended up running real good and is a strong puller, but it is still a bit noisy.
They don't sell any Bachmann at that shop. But he enjoyed working on mine because it's over 40 years old and all metal inside.

As for the Mehano, I have one similar to your's. I did a lot of cleaning and oiling on it and ran it for several hours. It ended up running pretty good after that. My biggest complaint about it.....it's too light!! Might have to add some weight to it.


Jody


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Mehano SD 40-2 and it runs great. It is to light though. If the motor can not be repaired you can do what has been done to one of my Atherns. A can motor with a shaft out the front and rear was used to replace the stock one. Caulk was used to hold it in place. A better motor was used to replace the stock one. Ran better than new.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

is there enough left of the fronts between the two to make a single mould or no? If so u may be able to manufacture the parts, i have to the same with semi bumper, only truoble is, min doesn't come apart without some added drilling and tapping to put it back together.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

tk,

I suppose I could rob another engine from one of my old engines and see what I can come up with.

Mit,

Where are you from? People from the Detroit area think Northern Michigan is Indian River/Petosky area:laugh:
I'm up here on the west end of Da UP, eh. Are you close?.

BTW, there wasn't enough of either GP-40 front to make a complete one, so I just hacked up an old GP-38 shell to donate the front and I'm just using sheet styrene to build the other one.

I'll make it work somehow

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

imatt88 said:


> tk,
> 
> I suppose I could rob another engine from one of my old engines and see what I can come up with.


If you have any old kids toys see what you can scavenge from those. You can get small motors, LEDs, gears etc.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just found out, the motor in the Santa Fe loco is a Mohanothnika...anyone take a stab at it?

Never heard of one before....


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in Cheboygan, just north of Indian River. I lived in Mackinaw City for about six as a kid after my father passed away. Been here for 20+ yrs now. That's a bummer between the two there wasn't enough left to fabricate another front. Still triing to figure out how get the grill off my mack to rebuild mine, but once I do the fabrication will be fairly easy for me. Well at least for my dremel!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool, man, your fairly close. Its a 5 hour drive from my house to the Bridge.

Its actually quicker for me to drive to Green Bay, than it is to Mackinac City..go figure, huh?

Post some pics of your resto project, I'd like to see what your doing:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Title Town Train Show..April 25-26*

Hey Mit and Ian,
Title town Train show is april 25-26. Off the cuff I'll be there on the 25th so look for the guy in the sparkling white Chef's uniform hawking Door County Hobo Stew....yum....don't forgit the boot!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mac,

Where is it? I would love to go and visit it, but as usual, finances dictate

I'll talk to my significant other and see......


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Shopko Hall...Green Bay!*

Hey Ian,
Shopko Hall next to the Resch Center on Oneida St.,directly accross from Lambeau Field....Sat. & Sun. April 25-26. Lots of Fun! I'll be there Sunday but not in uniform or hawkin...Hobo Stew! You can go to Enginehouseservices.com and theres a link.:thumbsup:


----------

